# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Vivaldi's

## Soupy1957

Anyone have a Tab for this piece???
  -Soupy1957

----------


## Yellowmandolin

I don't have the tab, but I have a copy of the standard notation if that would help... PM me and I'll send it your way.

----------


## Soupy1957

I can read "standard notation, but I am not able to apply it to mandolin without great difficulty, (yet another thing I need to learn for my own good).

Let me ask this then: the performance of it that I heard, was done by two mandolins. In proper form, is it meant to be a duet??

-Soupy1957

P.S.: Worse case, I can take my recording of it, (found on YouTube), save it, and play it through Transcribe, to learn it.

----------


## Jim Garber

Soupy,
Use the notation and the recording in tandem to teach yourself the notation. Might as well learn it. It will save you lots of work-arounds in the future.

Ear learning is very good as well but you might as well have all the weapons at your disposal.

Jim

----------


## Eugene

I'm guessing you might be referencing different concerti. Those by Vivaldi involving "mandolin" are in C for mandolino, strings, and basso continuo (RV 425); in G for two mandolini, strings, and basso continuo (RV 532); and in C for two recorders, two violins "in tromba marina", two mandolini, two theorbos, two salmoe (proto-oboe), violoncello, strings, and basso continuo (RV 558).

----------


## Soupy1957

jgarber: You're right, of course.

Eugene: I mean THIS piece:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhOOhIale6M

-Soupy1957

----------


## Neil Gladd

That is the Concerto in C for mandolino, strings, and basso continuo (RV 425), arranged for 2 mandolins. If you already read music some, this would be a good piece to improve your reading, since it is in C and has very regular rhythms. Or, you can do what I did as a college student and learn the whole concerto by ear. I wrote down the mandolin part, and after I bought the music I found I had only done one thing wrong: I had written rests during all of the tutti sections, because I couldn't hear the mandolin over the string players!

----------


## Soupy1957

Ok, here's where I have another wonderful opportunity to show my ignorance yet again.....

What's a "Tutti section????"

-Soupy1957

----------


## brunello97

Soupy1957, think of Mozart: Così fan tutte le belle....

The tutti refers to an ensemble section of a piece of music: A passage or section for full orchestra in a concerto or aria. The classical wonks here can probably flesh this out (or correct it.)

Of course WAM had something else altogether in mind.

Mick

----------


## aries753

I also have just discovered these concertos by Vivaldi, He Rocks! 
Where could I find a good arrangement for these?

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Ahhh, Soupy, the one I have is a double mandolin concerto. It's official title is: _Concerto in Sol Maggiore: per 2 Mandolini, Archi e Organo_. It is in G major... And Brunello, you are correct about the tutti parts, everyone in the orchestra plays during the tutti.

----------


## Dan Krhla

Have you guys seen (or heard) Simon Mayor ? On his "The Second Mandolin Album" he has a few songs (movenents) of something called Concerto For 2 Mandolins, awesome stuff. Check out his website or just google him...great stuff.

----------


## Eugene

Simon is a topic of frequent discussion.

----------


## jk245

mandozine.com has tabledit files for Vivaldi:
Mandolin Concerto in C Major - Allegro 1 		
Mandolin Concerto in C Major - Allegro 2 
Mandolin Concerto in C Major - Largo
Winter 2 Largo

Be aware that they are marked "professional" and while said to be transcribed for mandolin, the mandolin portion almost fully played on the E string.

----------


## Soupy1957

Thanks jk245.....for answering my origional question...

-Soupy1957

----------


## Eugene

I've never done Tabledit. #Assuming those are the three movements of the mandolin concerto in C, RV 425, and not a transcription of some other concerto, it really doesn't make any sense that the solo line would be almost fully played on the e" string. #It ranges from c' to c''', and anything below e" can't be played on the e" string, of course. #When I play this, I spend a whole lot of time on the d' and a' courses too.

I'm guessing their files are placed in alphabetical order. #However, the concerto's movements in performance should be [Allegro], Largo, [Allegro] (I don't believe the outer movements have title and allegro is assumed). #Vivaldi's server didn't force his files into alphabetical order.

As far as the "professional" classical literature is concerned, the Vivaldi concerto isn't too bad. #I would encourage any intermediate players to practice it and perhaps use it to help polish their reading. #On a 4th-tuned mandolin as it was written ([g]-b-e'-a'-d"-g"), it almost becomes downright easy.

----------


## jk245

> I've never done Tabledit. Assuming those are the three movements of the mandolin concerto in C, RV 425, and not a transcription of some other concerto, it really doesn't make any sense that the solo line would be almost fully played on the e" string.


Actually, if you open the files using Tabledit you will see that you can select various instruments on the MIDI options.

When the mando portion is played by itself it is nothing like the whole piece.

I have no experience playing these pieces since the Tabledit file is beyond my ability. However, I still like to HEAR the MIDI's even thought they are nowhere like real players. 

Yes, the list is alphabetical. I am not sure if I am up to the challenge (yet) to tackle these pieces

----------


## andrew gates

The kid in that Video is my son Scott Gates. He has been takingt lessoons with Evan since he was 7 and he turned 14 just a little while ago. Love your Evan quote, it is one of my favorites...

Check out Evan's site at solomandolin.com and Scottgates.com for more vidoes and pics....

----------


## USCGMandolin

Mr. Gates,
 14!!!! Wholy Cow! That's incredible. I have checked out his web site after I saw him on You Tube and did a little research. He looks and plays a lot older, you must be very proud of him.
  I just started playing the mandolin and only hope I can be half as good as your son someday.

Matt

----------


## Yuletide

> The kid in that Video is my son Scott Gates.


I just came across that video last weekend. Very cool. 
The kid is GOOD!

In fact, after watching it I got out the music for that piece and started working through it on mandola. Soupy, this would be a good piece to work on from standard notation to improve your reading skills. It's not difficult reading, and isn't terribly difficult to play, especially if you already know what it's supposed to sound like, and if you take it easy and don't try to play at warp speed. It's one of those pieces that sounds a lot harder than it is, kind of like Chicken Reel.

----------


## John Kavanagh

You can get nice scores of the mandolin concertos through www.sheetmusicplus.com, not too expensive. I have arrangements that I got from a member here that I'd be happy to share, but some are for guitar quartet only, so I had to reconstruct them. I've done my own arrangments, for tenor uke and guitar, but since I'm going to record them #idecided I needed to at least look at the original scores, to keep it honest.

----------


## Neil Gladd

I'm playing the Vivaldi Concerto for 2 mandolins on Saturday... for a wedding gig! They specifically requested this piece and hired 2 mandolins (David Evans and I) and a string quartet to play it. I wish all couples had such good taste, I'd certainly work a lot more!

----------


## Eugene

I did an arrangement of the first movement of the C-major concerto, RV 425, for mandolin and (brace yourselves) flute that I push as a recessional when I must play wedding gigs. We actually once received a standing ovation from the guests and a 100% tip (that's right, we were paid exactly double what we'd asked) at a wedding where I'd rolled that one out!

----------


## Ali

There's a lovely new recording of both mandolin concertos plus lute concertos and lute trios by Vivaldi. Its recorded on period instruments and baroque (gut strung) mando by a Swiss guy called Rolf Lislevand. Its musically brilliant and a really intersting take on our favourites. Slow movement of double is way too fast though in my opinion. Its on the Naive label with Ensemble Kapsberger. Its definitely the best period (with baroque mandolin as well) rendition I've heard. Its got a lot of spirit and originality and ornamentation. Not keen on his (almost non-existent) trills though!

----------


## a12

"On a 4th-tuned mandolin as it was written ([g]-b-e'-a'-d"-g"), it almost becomes downright easy."

I wonder if anyone has tried this tuning on one of those
Gibson octave guitars(tuned up) M-6, I think they were called. They only made then recently for a couple of years.

----------


## jeffshuniak

C major concerto arranged for TWO mandolins?......my bass player is buying a mandolin today...I am taking her up to a local collector's house, I am kinda friends with him, and I have pursuaded him to let go of one for very little money...we have to go pick it out this afternoon...of course, I know very little about the old builders, except the "big ones"..these mandolins are all very old....ok coffee...I am rambling...I want this arrangement...where to find?

----------


## Eugene

> There's a lovely new recording of both mandolin concertos plus lute concertos and lute trios by Vivaldi. Its recorded on period instruments and baroque (gut strung) mando by a Swiss guy called Rolf Lislevand. Its musically brilliant and a really intersting take on our favourites. Slow movement of double is way too fast though in my opinion. Its on the Naive label with Ensemble Kapsberger. Its definitely the best period (with baroque mandolin as well) rendition I've heard. Its got a lot of spirit and originality and ornamentation. Not keen on his (almost non-existent) trills though!


Lislevand is the mad zen master of baroque guitar, but he does occasional wacky stuff that puts me off (record de Murcia on 5-course guitar with frets removed, e.g.). Of those I've heard, far and away, my favorite Ensemble Kapsberger CD is Alfabeto. I haven't heard the Vivaldi CD yet, but I'm curious. Of HIP performances, I really like Duilio Galfetti with Il Giardino Armonico.

----------


## Neil Gladd

> I'm playing the Vivaldi Concerto for 2 mandolins on Saturday... for a wedding gig!


I'm back from the wedding gig, and was surprised to find that one of the wedding guests (apparently a relative of the groom) was composer and conductor Robert Craft!!! He was listening to us rehearse, and then made some suggestions for the performance. Apparently he has conducted the piece before and knew it well, so it was probably his idea to program it. I told him that I had his recording of another mandolin piece, and started playing part of the Schoenberg Op. 24 Serenade (which I had bought on vinyl as a college student). He picked up on it right away and asked if I had played another Schoenberg piece, which I hadn't. Since he is the Stravinsky authority I told him that I have played Agon, and he went on about what a great piece it was. He seemed to be favorably impressed with me, so I gave him my card, but I won't look for anything to come of it. It just goes to show that you never know who's listening, though!

----------


## Eugene

Very cool.

----------


## Daymando

> We actually once received a standing ovation from the guests and a 100% tip (that's right, we were paid exactly double what we'd asked) at a wedding where I'd rolled that one out!


You got *TWO* pieces of chicken, instead of just one! That's _great!_

(Wish I were that fortunate... but I rarely do weddings...) # 

-Allen.

----------


## Eugene

> Wish I were that fortunate... but I rarely do weddings...


Rarely do weddings? I wish I were *that* fortunate!

----------

